# Colnago Paint Photo Essay



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nothing earth shattering here, but if you missed this and are a Colnago fan worth a look. I sill think my C-40 AD is one of the all time paint jobs EVER! Can't beat the guy with one arm up. I do remember seeing a master one time that looked to have a carbon weave on the tubes, that was pretty unique.

Photo Essay: Inside Colnago's Tuscan paint shop - VeloNews.com


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

Cool. Thanks for posting!

Part of the allure of my old Italian steel is the image of the old guy making it while a cigarette dangles from his lip. Looks like there's still a little of that around!

I didn't realize they still made frames with the Mapei paint. Also thought the top tube clover leaf was a thing of the past


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I too did not know they still did the Mapei paint. ^^Nice Ride!


----------



## hfc (Jan 24, 2003)

rplace13 said:


> I too did not know they still did the Mapei paint. ^^Nice Ride!


Thanks! '96 or '97 model. Recently got her back on the road after solving a bottom bracket shell issue and reverting back to a close duplicate of the original steel fork. The leaf on the top tube is a very slight bit off center, mark of a real person paint job!


----------

